# What can i do ??



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi ...

Ive prob posted in wrong place sorry ...

My husband paid off his credit card balance over the phone on 14th April (£705-00) the next day the company took out ANOTHER £705-00 ....we have been phoning them for weeks now & sent letters (telling them that basically they've stolen the money off us etc)...they keep saying it will be back in his bank by such a date ....it was 'definatly' going to be in his bank today ,but ive just looked & its not there ...

HELP ...where do i go from here ...he cant have any time off work to go to citizens advise...

Any ideas ??...

Thanks 

Hope XXX


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

If Dh isn't getting any joy out of the credit card company he can complain to the FSA. It may not speed up the repaying of the money but it should get something done so it doesn't happen again. You should also ask for costs of any interest/penalties you might be charged as a result of them taking the money twice.

http://www.moneymadeclear.fsa.gov.uk/

This is their website.

Another good place for advice on how to get money back off banks etc is www.moneysavingexpert.com which has loads of stuff, and some letter templates.

Good luck

Cathie

/links


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

Thanks Cathie ...

Ive phoned them & they were helpful ..& understanding as i was in floods of tears...theyre sending me a booklet about how th write an official complaint..apparently the c.card company have 8 WEEKS !! ..to respond...& if no joy then the banking ombudsmen will get involved ..

I wouldnt mind but they were quick to charge interest every month when we owed it them ...   

Thanks Hope XXX


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Hope, how annoying!!! 

Definitely get onto the finanical ombudsmen... 8 weeks is a long time.. thats £705 *plus * interest that they should pay you back.

I'd highlight how it has caused you to be 'out of pocket' as well. £705 is more than our mortgage!

I also find the moneysavingexpert guy's (Martin Lewis?!) forum useful for financial compliants and advice

Hope everything works out hun!!

x


----------

